# DSG on a 2.5



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

A few months back IMS tuning swapped a DSG onto a 2.5 motor for me (and AWD because I put it in a MkVI Golf R). United Motorsports did the software. Has anyone else out there done this conversion before? Just curious.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Wait, did I read that right... > you put a 2.5L motor mated to a DSG with AWD in a Golf R? Hah, no I think that's a first!

BTW, I checked out your mk5 r32 build thread. Very nice :beer:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Wait, did I read that right... > you put a 2.5L motor mated to a DSG with AWD in a Golf R? Hah, no I think that's a first!
> 
> BTW, I checked out your mk5 r32 build thread. Very nice :beer:


You did read that right. I also did a 6266 turbo, full motor build and a ported head with cams, bigger valves etc. Revs over 9K. I'll post a build thread soon. R32 was a fun build. It's gone now. The 2013 R is my new baby. I do love the 2.5 though. Even more than the VR6.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

zevion said:


> You did read that right. I also did a 6266 turbo, full motor build and a ported head with cams, bigger valves etc. Revs over 9K. I'll post a build thread soon. R32 was a fun build. It's gone now. The 2013 R is my new baby. I do love the 2.5 though. Even more than the VR6.


 I take it the cams were custom made. I can't wait to see the build thread.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

The DSG swap has been done before, so has putting a 2.5l into a Golf R BUT knowing your previous builds that's still ****ing awesome. Can't wait to see the buld thread. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

gonyofam3 said:


> I take it the cams were custom made. I can't wait to see the build thread.


The cams are from IE and not in production. United Motorsports was doing the tune for the IE short runner and able to get his hands on a set for this build. We used all IE for internals and valve train. Great stuff!



SocoJoe said:


> The DSG swap has been done before, so has putting a 2.5l into a Golf R BUT knowing your previous builds that's still ****ing awesome. Can't wait to see the buld thread. :thumbup::beer:


I'd love to see the DSG that was done on a 2.5. Is there a build thread? I wonder who did it. I know Jesse and his build. Was done by IMS tuning as well (who did mine). We had both talked about doing it and I picked up a motor to start but decided I wouldn't. Jesse got motivated and did it. I saw his at WiTW in 2013 and decided I had to do the same, it was so awesome. 

I'll get a build thread up soon. I'll post it in the MkVI R forum and post a link here so that the 2.5 guys can check it out, since it's the best VW motor IMO. This build is a little different than the R32 and the car is more quiet and compliant, but still capable of 600 AWHP. The 2.5 sounds crazy at over 9K RPM. Running a 3" system from DP to tips. 2.5 guys will love the sound.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jesse told me about your build a few weeks ago, right after wookies.

I bet its awesome!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

zevion said:


> The cams are from IE and not in production. United Motorsports was doing the tune for the IE short runner and able to get his hands on a set for this build. We used all IE for internals and valve train. Great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the guys in our 2.5l facebook group has done the DSG swap, no build thread but I keep asking him to make one :beer:

You making it out to h2oi again this year? Would love to see this in person. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

zevion said:


> ... over 9K RPM ...


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> jesse told me about your build a few weeks ago, right after wookies.
> 
> I bet its awesome!


It was a crazy time before Wookies. The night we were supposed to leave to drive down, the fuel pump, intake and a bunch of stuff had yet to installed. The car wasn't tuned and the we had no miles on the build. Tom at IMS worked all night to get it assembled then we drove it 1100 miles while Jeff and Matt of UM tuned it on the road. It ran well by the time it arrived at the Dragon. Those guys are bad ass. Watching them tuning was awesome. Had a bad seal on the DSG though so it leaked on day 2, so we it back to be safe. That's all fixed now.




SocoJoe said:


> One of the guys in our 2.5l facebook group has done the DSG swap, no build thread but I keep asking him to make one :beer:
> 
> You making it out to h2oi again this year? Would love to see this in person. :beer:



I'll have to check out the FB group. I may be going to H2Oi. Depends on work schedule. I'll be coming from SoCal which makes for a crazy drive!

Anyways, I'll post a build thread soon and share pics.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Man the 2.5T and AWD combo is freaking amazing, and to have the R interior...I must say I'm jealous. I remember your R32 from my eurowerks days (I just moved away from MN about a year ago) and see that its new owner loves it too even though it's a sleeper...haha.

:thumbup: to switching to IMS for this build. Tom did a few bits on my car also, and all of those guys out there are top notch.

What did you do for fueling? Bosch external pumps or RS4 in-tank?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Man the 2.5T and AWD combo is freaking amazing, and to have the R interior...I must say I'm jealous. I remember your R32 from my eurowerks days (I just moved away from MN about a year ago) and see that its new owner loves it too even though it's a sleeper...haha.
> 
> :thumbup: to switching to IMS for this build. Tom did a few bits on my car also, and all of those guys out there are top notch.
> 
> What did you do for fueling? Bosch external pumps or RS4 in-tank?


Yeah, I've checked out your build thread a couple of times. Tom/Fred said you'd moved out there and they'd done some stuff on your car. And you're right, they do great work. I couldn't be happier. I believe Mike has sold the R32 he bought from me, just recently. I did a factory RS4 pump and run it to the limits. It's so nice to have a quiet and reliable factory pump. I had so many issues with fueling on the R32. In the end I dropped a TTRS pump in it and dumped the crazy fuel system.

With the RS4 pump I am limited to about 600AWHP because that's about all it's good for, but hey, that's okay for a daily driver. If you want to check out the car, the tune is being finalized by Jeff Atwood. It should be ready in a few weeks and I could give them a heads up if you wanted to stop by and have them take you out for a blast. Not sure how far IMS is from you.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Quick engine bay snap.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

zevion said:


> Yeah, I've checked out your build thread a couple of times. Tom/Fred said you'd moved out there and they'd done some stuff on your car. And you're right, they do great work. I couldn't be happier. I believe Mike has sold the R32 he bought from me, just recently. I did a factory RS4 pump and run it to the limits. It's so nice to have a quiet and reliable factory pump. I had so many issues with fueling on the R32. In the end I dropped a TTRS pump in it and dumped the crazy fuel system.
> 
> With the RS4 pump I am limited to about 600AWHP because that's about all it's good for, but hey, that's okay for a daily driver. If you want to check out the car, the tune is being finalized by Jeff Atwood. It should be ready in a few weeks and I could give them a heads up if you wanted to stop by and have them take you out for a blast. Not sure how far IMS is from you.
> 
> Cheers :beer:


Unfortunately IMS is a 6.5 hour drive from me, and that's at full tilt. I would love to check the car out though. Are you going to have it shipped out to you or drive it home? If you're driving, definitely stop in Pittsburgh for a bite to eat and we can meet up.

The RS4 pump is SUCH a nice solution. I wasn't convinced initially when I looked at ease of installation and hp limit compared to 044s, but you're right, it's so nice to have a quiet and reliable fueling system.

Keep up the good work man; I'm looking forward to reading a build log if you get a chance to write one up.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Unfortunately IMS is a 6.5 hour drive from me, and that's at full tilt. I would love to check the car out though. Are you going to have it shipped out to you or drive it home? If you're driving, definitely stop in Pittsburgh for a bite to eat and we can meet up.
> 
> The RS4 pump is SUCH a nice solution. I wasn't convinced initially when I looked at ease of installation and hp limit compared to 044s, but you're right, it's so nice to have a quiet and reliable fueling system.
> 
> Keep up the good work man; I'm looking forward to reading a build log if you get a chance to write one up.


We are doing roughly the same swap right now, but with MK2 TT 2.0T Quattro. DSG car with built 07k 2.5T. 


Hank


----------

